# ShooterRicks Attitude Brats recipe and pics on the grill



## shooterrick (Nov 3, 2010)

I needed a quick supper tonight with the misses out.  No buns, no relish, nada! But a bit of mustard and some Q sauce and chips and good enoeph for the evening.  The recipe is below for all who want it and I will say these are pretty dang good brats.  Pics at the end:

ShooterRicks Attitude Brats

5 lbs ground pork *or* 4lbs ground pork and 1 lb lean beef

1 TBS ground coriander

1.5 tsp good paprika

1 tsp ground black pepper

2 TBS Kosher salt

2 tsp dried rosemary

4 tsp sugar

2 tsp cayenne pepper

1 TBS sage

1.5 TBS dry mustard

1 tsp nutmeg

1/4 cup soy concentrate

1 cup cold water

Mix all spices and cold water together and mix well into meat. Stuff hog casings and form links. Use or freeze promptly.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 3, 2010)

Just an after thought.  I think these would be great either boiled in beer or for a twist add japaleno pieces.


----------



## deannc (Nov 3, 2010)

I need to get started venturing into some sausage making.  They look and sound like they'd be great.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2010)

looks good rick!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 3, 2010)

Awsome......Making sausage is getting to be a weekly thing..................


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 3, 2010)

im soo hungry now


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great Rick and thanks for the recipe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great Rick. Are these the ones you had at the gathering.


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice Links Rick, thanks for sharing.


----------



## frankp (Nov 8, 2010)

Mouth watering! I love brats... just one question, I'm not familiar with one of the ingredients you list in your brats, soy concentrate. Is that the same as soy sauce?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2010)

First off the recipe looks good and I'm voting for the boiling in beer part. The best of both worlds too. The you can put on the mustard and japs along the sides.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 8, 2010)

be good with cheddar cheese inside too...


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2010)

Frankp said:


> Mouth watering! I love brats... just one question, I'm not familiar with one of the ingredients you list in your brats, soy concentrate. Is that the same as soy sauce?


Soy concentrate is a fine powdered soy almost pure protein.  It is used as a sausage ingredient as a binder and to retain the natural meat juices.  Similar in use to powdered milk but will not change the flavour at all if kept under 5% by weight.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great Rick. Are these the ones you had at the gathering.


No brian I am not sure of the source of the gatherings brats.  The breakfast sausage at the gathering was my recipe I made there.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

Those sure look tasty Rick - copied the recipe Thanks


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks delicious Rick thanks for the recipe!


----------



## frankp (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Rick. I do believe Santa will be bringing a grinder and a few other goodies this year and I'll give your recipe a try. Sure look delicious.

Frank


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Rick!!! Love these!!! What size casings did you use here?


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 4, 2010)

35mm hog casings.  Sorry I just came across the question.  Didnt mean to put you off.


BigTrain74 said:


> Hey Rick!!! Love these!!! What size casings did you use here?


----------



## mkatts (Jan 8, 2011)

I used this recipe last night and I am here to testify that these are GREAT! And I love Johnsonville Brats. These are better, much, much better! I did a 5lbs batch to test. I will be doing 20lbs next weekend!

The only thing I did different, is I used 1 TBS of salt, only because I don't care for salt much, so I started with half of what was called for, thinking I would add more if I thought it needed it. It didn't!

Thanks!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice Brats their


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 5, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Soy concentrate is a fine powdered soy almost pure protein.  It is used as a sausage ingredient as a binder and to retain the natural meat juices.  Similar in use to powdered milk but will not change the flavour at all if kept under 5% by weight.


Would soy flour be the same thing?  That is all I have been able to find in the store.

Brian


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Looks awesome, Rick, thanks for the recipe!*

*JC1947*


----------



## michael ark (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks saved to evernote.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Would soy flour be the same thing?  That is all I have been able to find in the store.
> 
> Brian


Here is what I pulled from a soy website when I had the same question

Soy flour is made by grinding whole dry soybeans into flour in the same way wheat kernels are ground into flour. Soy flour often contains considerable hull material, is more coarse, and may even be raw. Soy flour is often dry-toasted after grinding to improve flavor and digestibility. It may be used in baking recipes.

Soya Powder is made by cooking the soybeans before grinding. Soya powder is finer than soy flour and usually has a better flavor. It may be used to make soya milk and it may also be used in baking recipes.




michael ark said:


> Thanks saved to evernote.


Man - don't ya just love Evernote. We use it to capture everything and to make shopping lists that we can edit from laptop -desktop- phone. Awesome program


----------



## michael ark (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes i love it! I just wonder how long it is till i half to start paying.I seen were they are coming out with a food version.


----------



## dreadylock (Mar 1, 2015)

they

i like this recipe for the sausage

what if i substitute the type of peppers (jalapeno ghost pepper or habanero)

thanks for the recipe will be trying these as soon l as my #5 Lem stuffer gets here

now to check out snack stix


----------



## reinhard (Mar 1, 2015)

Tasty looking brats!!!  I like the recipe as well.  Reinhard.


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice looking recipe! Thanks for posting it.







Disco


----------



## tom gallopavo (Sep 22, 2019)

Finally got around to making  a 5 pounder of these after looking for a johnsonville brat clone.  Used 50:50 deer pork butt.

Only tasted the tester and the only thing I changed is half the salt but I always do that.

These are fantastic!!!  Not like johnsonville brats but wow we are keeping these in the rotation.  I think they will be even better after a day in the fridge.  

Thank you shooter rick!


----------



## wazzuqer (Sep 23, 2019)

Were you able to find some soy substitute? If so where? Or did you use something else? I wann give these a go!


----------



## tom gallopavo (Sep 23, 2019)

wazzuqer said:


> Were you able to find some soy substitute? If so where? Or did you use something else? I wann give these a go!



Yes.  On Amazon search the sausage maker and then soy concentrate.


----------

